# Fish & Bird Emporium



## CanadianBalls.com (Dec 12, 2013)

Fish & Bird Emporium is Canada's leading tropical fish wholesaler we have been in business 26 years and continue to supply Pet stores across Canada with quality animals. Through years of importing we know the absolute best sources for our fish and our team of staff includes 27 employees all with substantial knowledge on tropical fish husbandry. (Excluding drivers & Office staff). If you own a Pet store and want us to supply you send me a message.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

any sun conures? or (longshot but) red factor sun conures?


----------

